# my heart feels like it skips a beat



## krizz (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi, im 17 years old and this has just been a recent thing that has been happening to me. The first time i recall this happening was about a month ago when i was going to sleep. I just shook it off, but now it happens a couple times a day and I don't know if I should be concerned. Any suggestions? Will it just go away with time or what?


----------



## Jimt68 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi, 
If you asked a therapist the same question, from an ethical standpoint, they should recommend a physical prior to ruling anything out. I suggest the same! Not that I think you have something to be concerned about but just to be safe. It may just be anxiety and sometimes your thoughts can create a psychosomatic reaction. Gas can cause that too!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

It's heart palpitations, a common symptom of elevated anxiety levels. If your heart actually did skip a beat, that would result in a heart attack, I believe...I'm not a doctor, I don't even play one on TV but I'm pretty sure.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

the cheat said:


> It's heart palpitations, a common symptom of elevated anxiety levels. If your heart actually did skip a beat, that would result in a heart attack, I believe...I'm not a doctor, I don't even play one on TV but I'm pretty sure.


This is wrong.

May I ask why you think your heart skips a beat? Have you ever fainted or felt as if you would for no reason? Do you ever have chest pains, or feel short of breath? Are you very anxious when it has happened?

Try not to get too worried, because you shouldn't be able to feel your heart beating as is. I think the Cheat is right where you're probably just anxious, and convincing yourself that your heart is skipping a beat. Normally, if you had an issue like this (it's called heart block and there are various forms), you wouldn't feel your heart stop but would get dizzy and/or faint from a sudden drop in blood flow (oxygen to your brain). If you're really nervous (or you've had the above symptoms), get an appointment with your doctor and have an EKG done, as that would immediately see if there was an issue of this sort.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

the cheat said:


> It's heart palpitations, a common symptom of elevated anxiety levels. If your heart actually did skip a beat, that would result in a heart attack, I believe...I'm not a doctor, I don't even play one on TV but I'm pretty sure.


I am in agreement with this statement - and of course, the OP should see a doctor if there is concern.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I get palpitations randomly. Sometimes a few times in a day, sometimes weeks without one. It's been happening for years and I had an EKG with nothing abnormal found. I know how you feel, it's scary to feel like your heart is stopping, but millions of people have these so don't freak out. Like lonelyjew, I would suggest getting an EKG if you're still concerned.


----------



## Weird Fishes (Feb 2, 2011)

Could be because of anxiety ... I've had these. They usually happen when I'm stressed and I've had them going to sleep before too ... probably worth getting checked out just to be safe.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Its heart palpitations. Stress and caffeine can do this. Happens to me when I've had too much caffeine and lack of sleep.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Heart palpitations caused from anxiety no doubt...

I had the same thing about a year ago, it'll stop after a while.


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

When I was 23, I suddenly developed heart palpitations a few weeks after the unexpected death of a beloved grandmother. They happened at least a couple of times a day, often when I was trying to sleep or was otherwise being still and quiet.

I could always feel one coming on: there would be a strangely anxious, squeezing sensation in my chest and I could tell that my heart had "paused"... A few seconds later, I'd feel it kick back in again with a very deep, heavy thump. It was disturbing, so I did finally see my doctor and had an ECG, but there was no abnormality found, at least nothing that he felt the need to tell me about. (Actually, prior to and during most of that time, I'd been exercising regularly, eating well, and was in the best shape I'd ever been.)

About three years after they'd begun, the palpitations had completely stopped. I believe that the shock and stress of losing the grandmother I'd loved so deeply is what had induced them. Emotionally-speaking, her death had broken my heart, so I suppose it's not out of the question that it would react in some way. Also, I'd been holding in my grief by avoiding thinking and talking about her; it seemed too overwhelming at the time. Intense emotions do have a habit of getting expressed, however, one way or another.

In any case, the important thing is that you see a doctor. There's a good chance that your palpitations are caused by anxiety or some other emotional upset(s), but there's also a chance that they aren't_..._ Simply dismissing them would be foolish, especially if they're becoming more frequent. Building up worry about your health definitely won't help either, so find out for sure. Good luck.


----------



## Skyliner (Dec 5, 2011)

I also get palpitations. They tend to occur when I feel stressed or agitated, and I also get them in bed sometimes. I'm not too concerned about them, but then perhaps I should be - my mum gets them as well, but she is 'normal'. Agh, why did I start reading the health board before bed? Going to make myself paranoid, haha.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

wow yesterday night i literally felt like my heart did 2 quick beats and 1 hard beat and back to normal again. I had my two fingers on my neck feeling my pulse. I had 2 echocardiograms last year and a bunch of EKGs and 1 holter. Everything was normal.


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

I've had these for years, my sisters and brother and father have it as well. I was supposed to get it checked out after being in hospital with constant palpitations for 4 days when I was pregnant, but I never did. That was 7 years ago, I'm still alive!  If you're worried, get it checked. Better to be safe than sorry! I probably should too really.


----------



## Beautifully Chaotic (Jan 25, 2012)

Weird Fishes said:


> Could be because of anxiety ... I've had these. They usually happen when I'm stressed and I've had them going to sleep before too ... probably worth getting checked out just to be safe.


^ I am in agreement with this.
I usually get them when i'm trying to fall asleep.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't know.. but my heart skips a beat whenever I see Stewie on cam!

And my heart feels like it skips a beat when i'm in a store or somewhere and I see someone I haven't seen for a long time and I really don't want to talk to them..


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I get this ive got it right now actually but its more of a constant strained feeling around where my heart is then I get the palpations too makes me think im gonna have a heart attack...


----------



## biffyclyroluver (Mar 4, 2012)

Ive heard this is a sympton of SA


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

You are experiencing PVC's or PAC's.
_*Premature atrial contractions (PAC) *_vs _*Premature ventricular contractions (PVC)*_
Those two only differ in their originating form. One comes form the atrial area of your heart and the other from your (you guessed it) Ventricular.
These happen to all people at one point of their lives. Some just feel them more frequently then others. Some are more sensitive to them than others aswell.

*At 17,* you are an unlikely candidate for heart disease. But I'll tell you what, to ease your mind and put your anxiety to ease, go to your doctor and insist for a cardio to check you out.
ECG, Holter, and Stress test, I guarantee you nothing is wrong with your heart. Its a cause of your anxiety disorder. You can't stop them from happening, however you can limit drinking/caffeine and other drugs.

On the other hand, if you are fainting, feeling dizzy (as not a result of anxiety tricking you) or are trying to catch your breath (besides having a panic attack from them) consult your doc.

And finally, as to why you are feeling this so called "Skip".
When you heart pumps blood in reality all is suppose to go smoothly "beat, beat, beat, beat, etc"
However when you have a PAC, or a PVC, you're heart PREMATURLY "beats" before its suppose to, usually this is associated due to the electrical system in your heart. However in people with PVC, or PACS your heart fires before it should, there for, as your heart "resets" your vessels and compartments fill up with blood, when your heart fires back up it usually feels "Stronger" and this is why you feel the sensation of a "flipflop" or "skip"

Hopefully that'll put your mind at ease.


----------



## katkins (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for the explanation funkypresident. I'd suggest trying a magnesium supplement, works miracles for me, couldn't even sleep properly before. Have been having them for 3-4 years or so now, ever since managing to wedge my phone painfully between my left side ribs :roll


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I really think my heart is not right at all,feels really strange.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

It's a very common symptom of anxiety and it's harmless.


----------



## coreyjkl (Feb 12, 2014)

I used to think my heart was doing all sorts, but I realised I had a lot of muscle tension on my neck


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Sounds like anxiety to me.


----------

